# The expensive and you can't afford me look



## Jacky Lucent (Jan 8, 2008)

Many of us try to opt for "the expensive and you can't afford me look". What stores best embody that look. I may be off base or an old foggy but I like Talbots and the Brooks Brothers women's department.


----------



## Micki (Jan 8, 2008)

Although I walk thru Talbots every now and again, I've never found anything I want to buy. I rarely walk through Brooks Brothers unless its an outlet.

My vote is Nordstrom's. Everything in there is hella expensive and I can't afford it unless I'm on real splurge. But the clothes are consistently gorgeous, well made, and high value brands.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 8, 2008)

oh I love Nordstrom's!

But other places I like that you can buy really nice "put together" clothes is ArdenB, Banana Republic, H&amp;M has really cute stuff and inexpensive, and I love shopping online at True Religion Jeans, Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, Citizens of Humanity at Revolve Clothing. They have really nice designer brands like True Religion, Rock and Republic, and LaRok.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, chicks always try for the "expensive you can't afford me look", but so few do it successfully. There seems to be a fine line between the expensive look and high maintenance look. IMO avoid the high maintenance look like the plague.

I've spent some time rethinking my wardrobe and came to some conclusions. Yeah I love color, yes I love some out there stuff, but at the same time I am getting older and I don't want to look ridiculous.

I've been leaning a lot towards the blacks and grays. Even more so towards the fitted clothes and accessories such as vests. Dark, mysterious and expensive.

To me though, for a women to look expensive she needs well fitted clothes that suit her. The makeup needs to look perfect and compliment the outfit. And of course the hair needs to be styled to bring it all together.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, chicks always try for the "expensive you can't afford me look", but so few do it successfully. There seems to be a fine line between the expensive look and high maintenance look. IMO avoid the high maintenance look like the plague.
I've spent some time rethinking my wardrobe and came to some conclusions. Yeah I love color, yes I love some out there stuff, but at the same time I am getting older and I don't want to look ridiculous.

I've been leaning a lot towards the blacks and grays. Even more so towards the fitted clothes and accessories such as vests. Dark, mysterious and expensive.

To me though, for a women to look expensive she needs well fitted clothes that suit her. The makeup needs to look perfect and compliment the outfit. And of course the hair needs to be styled to bring it all together.

I fully agree...in order to go for that look...everything needs to fit well together and fit on the person correctly also. And IMO it's not just the clothes, makeup and hair..it's the person themself. If you can carry yourself well, you can pull it off.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 8, 2008)

i really am not discriminatory of stores, i actually tend to shop in stores that are not nessicarily in line with that look but only pck up pieces that fit that style.

some places that i think fit the look are united colors of beneton, banana republic, nordstroms, bloomingdales, lord and taylors, and BCBG


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Lord and Taylors and Saks


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with nordstroms, but you're right, there is definately a fine line between expensive looking and high maintenance. I personally like to do what orangeeyecrayon does - buy from many different stores but with a particular 'look' in mind.

i can think of the stores i would try in australia, but I don't know any american stores. It's so tough though, many australian stores are extremely expensive designer boutiques, with really 'out there' one of a kind, overly 'runway' type pieces - that aren't even neccessarily attractive. It's like there is a tendency for people who really ARE rich to go for the 'I'm so rich I look like a hobo, but these jeans cost more than your monthly salary' look.

So, i guess more than the 'you cant afford me' look, I prefer 'i'm sleek and professional and well dressed' - mainly because I KNOW that i'm not rich, and there's nothing as sad as a try hard, which is what can end up happening (especially in my case, LOL)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 9, 2008)

Saks always get me and Chicos.


----------



## Karren (Jan 9, 2008)

Were I crossdress the "You can't affod me" look doesnt play well... and Hey..... I can't afford that look so I'll stick to Value City!!

BUT as my pretty nurse friend from Charleston knows..... in WV, a girl with her own 4wd pickup , now that's a big hit!!! Maybe enough so to overlook the ovious flaw that I'm not really a girl!! hehehe

So I'd vote for your local Ford Pickup store!!!


----------



## la_chinita (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually don't pick certain stores and then shop there...like pinksugar said, I just find what items I want based on the "look" I'm going for. To me, the "you can't afford me" look doesn't necessarily mean you have to break your own bank just to achieve it. To me it also means "sophisticated" and put together, not pretentious. I'm quite a bargain shopper, and I always find stuff that are way cheaper, but coordinated well it can look much more expensive than it actually is. For instance, I bought a black satin top for 14 bucks and people have been asking me if I bought it from bebe. LOL...I can't remember the last time I found anything from bebe for only that much.



I'm also after quality, of course, which I think you can find anywhere as long as you shop smart and take care of your clothes.

Anyway, I normally find clothes from Forever 21, H&amp;M, Charlotte Russe, Wet Seal, Macys, and Nordstrom's.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm also after quality, of course, which I think you can find anywhere as long as you shop smart and take care of your clothes. Ah yes, taking care of clothes. The dryer has to be the most abusive on clothes. I always line dry the clothes I really care about.


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

no matter what you get, well cut basics always look "expensive", take the clothes that don't fit right and get it tailored to your body, it will make anything look expensive. Also, a nice classic bag helps too.


----------



## fawp (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mustshopnow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no matter what you get, well cut basics always look "expensive", take the clothes that don't fit right and get it tailored to your body, it will make anything look expensive. Also, a nice classic bag helps too. And shoes. Shoes can really enhance or destroy a look. It kills me when people have a really nice outfit and then a badly scuffed or dirty pair of shoes.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 11, 2008)

i can't afford expensive clothes either, so i shop at outlet stores like ross, tj maxx, etc. you can find a lot of high end stuff for cheap prices....i completely understand where you're coming from because i LOVE fashion but so many items i want are out of my reach, due to expense. you can dress cute with any budget you have. it doesn't matter if you're wearing abercrombie or not.....IMO.


----------



## susie evans (Jan 11, 2008)

i shop were ever i can for what ever i need from the high end to low buck and every where in between


----------



## colormeup (Jan 11, 2008)

Reminds me, I'm waiting for Macys one day only sale. Should be next week.

I have my eye on these calvin klein dress shoes. 130 freeking dollars. The only mens dress shoe that is narrow without coming to point. Also the only pair I've found that don't try to make my feet look wider than they are. Yeah, I love that elephant foot look.


----------



## hoemygosh (Jan 13, 2008)

i love forever 21!


----------



## Jesse69 (Feb 14, 2008)

If I do the expensive look I usually wear my beautiful St John skirt suits. I do have a Kate Spade bag but I prefer my $20 Liz Clairborne one because it's bigger! I guess I really need a Chanel bag!


----------



## i.ma (Mar 7, 2008)

right now i'd say BCBG and club monaco... i rarely ever shop there but recently they've got these dress shirts with an oversized ribbon around the neck .. and i turned and walked out after i saw the price for it


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 7, 2008)

I am hopelessly addicted to shopping at thrift stores. I've found some unique shoes and clothes at absolute rock-bottom prices.


----------

